# Rate the Taste, Least to Most Fishy Tasting



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Enter/change your own numbers for each specie or add species.
1 = least fishy tasting, & = what you like best!

1 - Crappie
2 - Walleye
3 - Perch
4 - Bluegill
5 - White Bass
6 - Catfish
Anything you'd like to add.....ranked 1 least fishy!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't know. I only eat big flatheads and largemouth/smallmouth bass


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Don't know. I only eat big flatheads and largemouth/smallmouth bass


Lol! Only largemouth over 5 pounds! Seriously
1. Perch
2. Walleye
3. Catfish
4. Bluegill
5. Crappie (best in colder water)
6. White Bass


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

1.walleye 
2. Sheephead
3.gobies
4.zebra mussels
5. Walleye


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

1.perch 2.b-gill 3.crappie 4.walleye 5.catfish 6.w-bass


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

1 large walleye loin
2 perch
3 blue gill
4 crappie
5 just caught white bass


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

1. Perch 2. Bluegill 3. Walleye 4. Crappie Gillies and crappie caught ice fishing are the best !!!!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

1 - Crappie (bland)
2 - White Bass (bland)
3 - Bluegill
4 - Perch
5 - Smallmouth Bass (under 3 pounds)
6 - Walleye
7 - Nothern Pike
8- Largemouth Bass (under 3 pounds)
9 - Catfish (bullhead)
10 - Drum (Sheephead)
11 - Trout
12 - Steelhead
13 - Largemouth Bass (over 3 pounds)
14 - Catfish (Channel)
15 - Carp

Perch and bluegill are by far my favorites, followed closing by walleye. I've only eaten one gut hook smallmouth bass but it had a very sweet taste.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

1- bluegill
2-perch
3-eyes
4-crappie
5-small channel
I've never ate white bass. Catch them pretty often though.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

1 . crappie throughout ice
2.walleye
3.perch
4.blue hill
5.small LG bass
6. Cats
7. White bass
8. White perch
9. Steelhead
10. Drum
11. Mud puppy


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess I'm going to have to try a white bass, pike, and mud puppy this year. Lol


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Talapia is very mild.
I love Flounder. It's very confusing though. Leaves a fishy smell while cooking, but is a very mild light texture.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank All You Gentlemen for the replies. Interesting to see what others think and prefer. 
I've never tried "poor man's shrimp(drum). Have tasted smoked carp...wasn't bad. Don't care for "fishy" tasting fish. Have had smoked & canned salmon which was very good. Also, steelhead, headed/gutted/baked in foil with lemon slices & butter...very good. Been so long since I've had bluegill when I was a kid...I don't remember what it was like. 
Never had courage to try (as some have tongue in cheek suggested...really now!) 
Gobies
Zebra Mussels
Mud Puppies


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, almost forgot...Favorites are
Crappie
Walleye...foil,butter,lemon slices on grill
Perch


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's interesting that you like salmon and steelhead, both are way too strong for my taste.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Mostly I don't, depends on handling & preparation.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(Grey flesh) Bluefish dead last! Striper-BEST ever!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Salmon and steelhead are the worst tasting fish. Followed by talipa which tastes like mud. Everything on the OP list are good eating.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Talapia is very mild.
> I love Flounder. It's very confusing though. Leaves a fishy smell while cooking, but is a very mild light texture.


When I look at a Tilapia fillet, to me it looks like a great big crappie fillet. 



Flathead76 said:


> Salmon and steelhead are the worst tasting fish. Followed by talipa which tastes like mud. Everything on the OP list are good eating.


Salmon taste just fine as long as the lateral line tissue (aka the "mud vein" in carp) is trimmed away. And I've never had a Tilapia fillet that tasted like mud. Maybe you need to check where your purchased seafood is coming from. Many years back I used to drive a delivery truck. Every so often I'd make a delivery to a seafood shop in Warren, OH. I won't mention their name. When I went through the door, the funk would about knock me to my knees! I couldn't imagine anyone walking through that stench and actually buying something!

Crappie were my Mom's favorite because they were so mild. She didn't have a palate for anything stronger, even walleye! I know it's not on the list, but the strongest tasting fish I've ever tried was kippered Herring. I was on a cruise from NYC to the Bahamas, and the ship's menu for the day offered kippered Herring for breakfast. I'd heard of it, but never had it before, so being an adventurous eater, I tried it. One bite was enough to convince me that it was not for me!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Talapia that we eat is entirely a farm raised fish. Wild tilapia feed on algee and lake plants. Farm raised tilapia are feed GMO corn pellets and soy. The amount of healthful fish oils in these fish are non-existant which are the main reason that fish are good for us. Farm raised have at least 10 times the amount of cancer causing organic pollutants compared to wild fish. Add in the high amounts of antibiotics and pesticides. Also dioxin levels are over 10 times higher in farm raised fish compared to wild fish.

These are some of the benefits to eating tilapia which taste like mud. You just can not polish a turd because in the end you will still have a turd.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> When I look at a Tilapia fillet, to me it looks like a great big crappie fillet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you feed salmon to a dog it will lick its butt in an attempt to get the taste out of its mouth.


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

LOTC said:


> Enter/change your own numbers for each specie or add species.
> 1 = least fishy tasting, & = what you like best!
> 
> 1 - Crappie
> ...


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

After 40 years of eating fish the best seemed perch or walleye, but after this year #1 Spring coho salmon. out of Lake Michigan. By the way the steelhead out of Lake Michigan don't taste fishy Like Lake erie steelhead. Tough to say after being a Ohio fisherman & resident my whole life.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> Talapia that we eat is entirely a farm raised fish.
> These are some of the benefits to eating tilapia which taste like mud. You just can not polish a turd because in the end you will still have a turd.


Well, not exactly, prob. a large percentage are but I saw a documentary on TV once that convinced me I didn't want to eat ANY of them! Seems a lot are netted in "back-country" rivers in Asian countries-processed, quick frozen and shipped to various countries(incl. the U.S.)!! These rivers are so polluted with various industrial and human wastes(NO sewage treatment plants!) that the fish feed on that it was disgusting! I'd rather take my chances with a big, tumored, warty cat from L Erie("never eat" Advisory!) than Asian tilapia!!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Bluegill, crappie, perch all pretty close with hardly no fishy. Swordfish on the grill is great also.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Watch the tilapia episode on dirtiest jobs!! Many times they raise the tilapia in conjunction with striped bass because they will survive by eating the bass excrement. Never again!!


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Freshwater:
1. Walleye
2. Perch
3. Crappie
4. Smelt
5. Smallmouth
6. (worst) Sheephead

Saltwater:
1. Orange Roughy
2. Cod
3. Flounder
4. (worst) Bluefish (but fun to catch!)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> If you feed salmon to a dog it will lick its butt in an attempt to get the taste out of its mouth.


Rofl.

1. Crappie
1. Bluegill
1. Bass
1. Walleye/Saugeye
1. Cod
1. Perch

I don't think any of these taste particularly fishy although I did have a piece of "fishy" walleye up near the lake which I didn't particularly care for. I actually took like 2 bites and didn't eat the rest. Walleye can be bad or fishy as well.


----------

